# Wago 750-880: Web-Interface nicht erreichbar?



## Xaar (29 August 2017)

Hallo!

Beim Testen und Bespielen verschiedener Wago-Steuerungen ist mir heute ein Wago 750-880 untergekommen, bei der das Web-Interface nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Der Controller lief etwa 2 Jahre im Dauereinsatz und fiel vor einigen Tagen mit Kommunikationsfehler aus (keine Anbindung zum übergeordneten Leitsystem mehr). Über's CoDeSys ist die Steuerung problemlos per Ethernet erreichbar, lässt sich auch löschen und das Programm laden. Auch die Web-Visualisierung funktioniert problemlos. Ein Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen (über Wago Ethernet Settings), formatieren der internen Speicherkarte und Neuaufspielen der Anwendersoftware brachte auch keine Änderung.

Die Netzwerkschnittstelle ist von den Einstellungen her genauso eingestellt, wie andere 750-880, die bei uns im Einsatz sind und keine solchen Erscheinungen haben.

Nach einem Thread hier im Forum zu einem ähnlichen Problem mit einem 750-841 (Webserver auf Wago 750-841 defekt?) könnte hier ein Update der Firmware helfen, jedoch benötige ich die derzeit aufgespielte Firmware-Version 05 (die Anwendersoftware ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand für keine andere Firmware getestet/freigegeben seitens des Entwicklers). Besteht hier die Möglichkeit, die Firmware 05 nochmal neu aufzuspielen? Auf der Wago-Webseite kann ich leider nur die aktuelle Firmware-Version 10 anfordern. Aus der Vergangenheit (Einsatz der 750-841) weiß ich allerdings, dass wir auch neuere Controller mit alter Firmware erhalten haben (war damals die FW 16 für den 750-841, die wir bis heute in Nutzung haben).

Vielen Dank!

Grüße, Xaar.


----------



## KLM (29 August 2017)

Moin Xaar, hast Du es mal mit dem Direktlink versucht?
Nach dem Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen sollte der FTP-Port offen sein. Schau doch mal, ob die index.ssi Datei für das WBM auf dem Dateisystem zu finden ist.
Sollte diese nicht da sein, bügel einfach die aktuelle FW drüber - sollte nach Deinem Rücksetzen jetzt eh schon wurscht sein.


----------



## Xaar (29 August 2017)

Per FTP hab' ich noch nicht draufgeschaut - das werd' ich mal probieren.

Nichts desto trotz sollte dennoch dann die alte FW 05 wieder drauf kommen - das Anwenderprogramm habe ich ja da (und schon neu draufgespielt, um die Web-Visu zu testen).

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: in den Wago Ethernet Settings ließ sich anfänglich der Reiter "SD Card" nicht aufrufen (ist einfach zum nächsten Reiter weitergesprungen). Nach dem Werksreset gibt's den Reiter gar nicht mehr. Irgendwie schon merkwürdig.

Grüße, Xaar.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (1 September 2017)

Hallo Xaar,

einen solchen Fall hatte ich noch nicht. Beim erneuten Aufspielen der Firmware werden alle nötigen Datein erneut geschrieben und damit sollte auch der Web-Server wieder erreichbar sein.
Um die passende Firmware FW5 zu erhalten, können Sie sich unter gegebenen Betreff per E-Mail an den Wago Support wenden.


----------



## Xaar (7 September 2017)

Hallo!

Hab' nun nach der Firmware per eMail angefragt und diese erhalten. Firmware raufgespielt, unser Anwenderprogramm draufgespielt, gestartet - und alles geht wieder  Die externen Abfragen funktionieren, die Web-Visu (die ja auch vorher ging) und auch die Status-Webseite. Ebenso ist der SD Card-Reiter im Ethernet Settings wieder in Ordnung und nutzbar. Besten Dank also! 

Allerdings finde ich es doch etwas verwunderlich, dass da das interne Dateisystem anscheinend korrumpiert wurde - wie kann sowas passieren? Ein dauerhafter Schaden (sprich gestorbene Speicher-Zellen) hätte ich ja noch verstanden - aber dass einfach so aus heiterem Himmel einige Dateien verschwinden, die Zellen aber in Ordnung sind? Kurios.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich vor Kurzem auch einen ähnlichen Fall mit einem IPC 758-870 gehabt: Dort wurden jedes Mal nach einem Spannungsreset die CSV-Dateien, in denen Konfigurationsdaten der angeschlossenen Anlage abgelegt wurden, korrumpiert, das Anwenderprogramm lief aber sonst problemlos. Wenn die CSV-Dateien neu rübergeschoben wurden und geladen wurden, hat alles wider funktioniert - bis zu einem Spannungsreset. Nach einem "Reset (Urzustand)" im CoDeSys 2.3 und anschließendem Neuaufspielen des Anwenderprogramms läuft wieder alles dauerhaft. Auch die CSV-Dateien werden wieder problemlos gelesen/gespeichert, ohne, dass es dort zu Problemen kommt.

Grüße, Xaar.


----------

